# mercury gemini apollo



## The Basket (May 13, 2009)

Anyone got any interesting stories or favourite missions or astronauts who stick out?

Like this stuff and would to learn knowledge or inside info.

Stuff like How Gemini 6 nearly blew up and Buzz Aldrin on his Gemin 12 space walk.

Ed White is an example. The first American space walker who was killed in the Apollo 1 fire. His excitement was real but knowing his fate dulls the achievement.


----------



## pbfoot (May 13, 2009)

If your interested in this period of space and if you haven't read the book The Right Stuff by Tom Wolfe is IMHO the best read on the Mercury program and selection of the guys


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2009)

IMHO the Apollo 13 story is hard to beat. I found it fascinating that they had duct tape on board.


----------



## syscom3 (May 13, 2009)

Apollo 8 ...... Apollo 15 ...... Gemini 5 6 come to mind.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 13, 2009)

Mostly Apollo 11 and Apollo 13.


----------



## Graeme (May 14, 2009)

The Basket said:


> Anyone got any interesting stories or favourite missions or astronauts who stick out?



G'day Basket. Highly recommend "Space Race" by Deborah Cadbury. Tells the story from both sides and is also a TV series available on DVD.


----------

